# Sharpening Magnetraction at home?



## harrisondystarz (Dec 2, 2014)

For those of you who own magnetraction boards and tune them, should I really get the official "magnetraction" tool from lib tech to edge my board? It doesn't really seem that different from the other tuners and it's hella expensive. What are your thoughts on getting a standard tuner and doing it that way? Will I ruin the magnetraction? Thanks


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I always tuned it on the regular edge grinder at the tune shop. It's not hard if you know what you're doing. But to answer your question the smaller the edge tuner the easier it is to do mag.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

If $12-14 is breaking the bank you may have picked the wrong board brand/sport


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

harrisondystarz said:


> For those of you who own magnetraction boards and tune them, should I really get the official "magnetraction" tool from lib tech to edge my board? It doesn't really seem that different from the other tuners and it's hella expensive. What are your thoughts on getting a standard tuner and doing it that way? Will I ruin the magnetraction? Thanks


iirc, if you buy it, you're stuck with whatever edge bevel it is. So, it you want something more aggressive, then you're stuck buying another piece of equipment.

Another part is, can you get diamond stones for the official lib-tech edge sharpener? You don't always want to use the file to maintain your edges.

See link below for a good starter tool that handles both base & side bevels.
Complete Edge Care Kit Base-Side Ski Angle Tool +3 diamonds +Gummi stone


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 24, 2013)

The only difference appears to be that the file is shorter, thus possibly making it more effective at sharpening the smaller radiuses of the magnetraction. However, since a straight file is only going to contact the gradual curve of a convention sidecut, or the sharper curve of the magnetraction edge, at two points anyways I don't understand how there is any advantage to having a shorter file.

You aren't going to find an edge tuner for much cheaper than 18 bucks anyways though, so if you think you should buy it then buy it.

Personally I've been looking at buying this Ski Visions Ski Sharp Edge Bevel Tool, but at 60 bucks (plus money for extra coarse and fine files) it's probably just a waste of money for the minimal savings in time.


----------

